# Where to black (or dark) sand?



## Fish dude (Nov 2, 2011)

The post title almost says it all: Where to buy black (or dark) sand?

Short of spending $30 for a little bay at the LFS, does anyone know where I can buy dark sand? I looked at play sand and it too light.

I am doing an SA or CA biotope and want the dark sand for the riverbed look.

Cheers,


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How much it are you wanting? Your post title doesn't say it all.
I'm assuming you want to BUY black sand and you're wanting a little BAG. I would know where you can get some.

I think you can find them at J&L Aquatics:
Estes Ultra Reef Black Marine Sand - 5lbs
SeaChem Flourite Black Sand - 15lb
SeaChem Flourite Black Freshwater Substrate - 15lb


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for the quick post. I don't need much its a 20gal tall tank. I think I would go 3" deep. I guess 20lb bag would do. But I will go and check out J&Ls . Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Call sponsor Mr. Pets in Coquitlam Dude  They mentioned they will have some in soon in another post. Call them for pricing as well.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Fish dude said:


> Hey thanks for the quick post. I don't need much its a 20gal tall tank. I think I would go 3" deep. I guess 20lb bag would do. But I will go and check out J&Ls . Thanks.


3" substrate maybe excessive if you don't plan on having plants. If you plan on growing plant's, 1" to 1.5" substrate would be suffice. 20lbs of sand would be ideal .

For a 20 gallon tall tank (I'm assuming dimensions of 24" length x 12" deep):
3" - To achieve a depth of 3 inches in a tank 24 inches long and 12 wide, you will need to purchase 50 lbs of Silica Sand.
2" - To achieve a depth of 2 inches in a tank 24 inches long and 12 wide, you will need to purchase 33 lbs of Silica Sand .
1" - To achieve a depth of 1 inches in a tank 24 inches long and 12 wide, you will need to purchase 16 lbs of Silica Sand . 
Substrate Calculator

1" of substrate will save you from buying 2" worth and save 576 cubic inches (2x24x12) of area for 2.50 gallons of water volume (calculated by http://www.onlineconversion.com/volume.htm).

Keep that in mind also that sand substrate will have anaerobic air pockets which exposed to the water column in high levels is toxic to your livestock.

As a gauge and reference, I have a 33 gallon long planted tank with dimensions 48" L x 12" W. I have about 1 inch of substrate and I'm able to grow amazon swords and it's extensive root system fine. I bought exactly 30lbs to fill the 48"x12" with 1" of sand.


----------

